# Hogans David



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Came this morning i love it almost as much as me milbros!
http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa421/scran1993/?action=view&current=IMAG0475.jpg
Going to put tbg on this i thinknfolded over








Thanks pete


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one.

BTW you can use the image button to post pics directly without link


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Didnt no that cheers bud


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the whole milbro line is pretty nice


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmm this post confused me a bit, than i decided to search a bit, the little david is american? i did not know that?intersting link

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/vintage.html


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah Pete tried to get some American Classics to reproduce, he's done a great job of making these lost treasures available once again.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yes he has, i was surprised to see the models i want to buy from him and the origins good work Pete!


----------

